# Upgrading... 40D reviews please!



## Kmiller (Dec 27, 2011)

I am switching from a Nikon D60 to Canon. I am pretty set on a 40D that only has 600 actuation's, and was just factory cleaned.  Can I get everyone's review on a 40D? I am interning with a professional photographer and will be shooting weddings with her next summer, and so I need something decent. She shoots with a 5D Mark II and I need to be able to switch lenses back and forth. (and of course take photos of my kids lol)


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 27, 2011)

The 40D is a good camera, no worries there.  It's certainly not on the level of the 5DmkII, in terms of clean images at high ISO, but the 40D is in a nice sweet spot in terms of mega pixels for the size of the sensor.  
I know a very good professional photographer...his primary camera for weddings is the Canon 1DsmkIII (top of the line pro model) but he readily admits that he likes his 40D more.  He's owned a 50D and sold it because he likes the 40D better.  

As for switching lenses, you would be able to use any lens that she's using on the 5DII, but if you're using any EF-*S* lenses (or similar from Sigma & Tamron etc.) then they won't be compatible with the full frame 5DII. 
And of course, lenses will feel 1.6 times longer (narrower view) on the 40D.


----------



## adisini (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,
Check A Photographers Shop: Digital Cameras: Canon EOS 40D 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Standard Zoom Lens
and find the reviews section below. You can get 400 more customers reviews


----------

